# For natural gymcels: this is the secret sauce



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

It's not supps, not special diets to be honest. No "nutrient timing" or windows. You just need a basic amount of everything and then there is individual preferences, it's not rocket science as people will have you believe.

Not particular moves, exercise selection or lifting gear. or rep ranges even. Same here, to train your body is not very complicated.

And the *biggest* misconception of all: it's not about weight numbers.

People often think that naturals must lift like a power lifter and even HEAVIER than steroid users who they say just needs to pump up and grow in their sleep. And they think naturals should rest extremely much to grow. 

That they should hold off the gym even if they want to go.... This is ridiculously wrong and exactly what limits a natural to grow I would say.

*So what then..?*

It's all about frequency*. *Number one factor for a natural to get bigger is the straight _frequency_ of muscle stimulation. That is really what works for a normal natural trainee with no natural born superstrength and with no crazy genetics. The way to get up frequency is to workout as much as you can. This is highly controversial today because of common sense being lost.

And to a second degree it is intensity (of course), we all know intensity is better than no intensity. 



> - But but... natural bodies break if they don't get 48 hours rest - and you can't ever train triceps before chest and be careful to...










Shut tf up you _bitch_ boy, this is exactly why men are more soy than ever in 2022. 

Just look at fucking construction workers and iron workers arms. How come they aren't atrophied down to puny bones after overtraining every day? Hmm, a novel thought?



*So why do people not really get this? I can think of a few reasons:*

_*1. Frequency is really hard and takes a big commitment from your time and energy, people are in genereal lazy and want a "supp" or some magic remedy.*_

*2. You might get bored when you plateu, so you want to fix something that is not broken and change training regimens.

3. Very hard to get this information from "trusted sources". *_*Steroid users and the supplement companies have been fooling us for about 50 years. It is one of the most dishonest industries there, built on lies.*_








Even today in 2022, fitness youtubers still fool us and talk about 99 % irrelevant stuff. Most tubers in fitness are on roids, and somehow they are advicing naturals on training.

The key if you are in doubt is looking at how the most muscular men trained before steroids and there is the clue. They were hella jacked, much more than naturals on bro splits today.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 9, 2022)

who cares when it’s all about the face


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (May 9, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> the most muscular men trained before steroids and there is the clue.


Should a hyperlink be here?


----------



## Toth's thot (May 9, 2022)

how many reps in a set should i aim for


----------



## Growth Plate (May 9, 2022)

Genetics


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 9, 2022)

didnt read but good thread


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 9, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> It's not supps, not special diets to be honest. No "nutrient timing" or windows. You just need a basic amount of everything and then there is individual preferences, it's not rocket science as people will have you believe.
> 
> Not particular moves, exercise selection or lifting gear. or rep ranges even. Same here, to train your body is not very complicated.
> 
> ...


Mirin' your writing style, cute thread.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 9, 2022)

might need to do tihs


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 9, 2022)

Wait so how often should we train then?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 9, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> It's not supps, not special diets to be honest. No "nutrient timing" or windows. You just need a basic amount of everything and then there is individual preferences, it's not rocket science as people will have you believe.
> 
> Not particular moves, exercise selection or lifting gear. or rep ranges even. Same here, to train your body is not very complicated.
> 
> ...


So you recommend full body 5 times a week?
Wouldn't your CNS be fried though

I was thinking a upper lower upper lower 4x a week?


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> didnt read but good thread



Just down the sets, pick 7-9 strong moves and go every day you can. 

If the workout is slimmed down, there is not issue going every day. It's just a different way of thinking about it.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (May 9, 2022)

my dad in his 20s was very close to bein a twink, after 20 yrs of construction working he now has a big and sturdy frame. i agree with you op


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So you recommend full body 5 times a week?
> Wouldn't your CNS be fried though
> 
> I was thinking a upper lower upper lower 4x a week?



CNS? That is some powerlifter talk, only deads and heavy as fuck moves fry your cns. If you want to be bigger, you can work isolation and pump. Every day. I am not advocating doing HEAVY deadlifts or heavy squats every day.

Example:

It is all about the split, you only do one chest move for example. Begin at 3 sets. Go 4-5 days a week. 

That is only 12 sets of chest per week, that is equivalent of a push pull leg with 3 chest moves done twice a week. 

But the difference is intensity, the CNS is less fried because you are fresher each time you hit chest so you only get the best most intense sets done (the first ones). 24 hours is adequate to recover from pump oriented training.

Also, much less cortisol with fewer sets per training day. The cortisol rockets when you do a bunch of sets and tire yourself.


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So you recommend full body 5 times a week?
> Wouldn't your CNS be fried though
> 
> I was thinking a upper lower upper lower 4x a week?



Upper lower splits are fine, but I would argue FBW is best for naturals - while the bro split is the worst.

There is studies on frequency, and two times are better than one. And three is better than two.

I would guess four is better than three, that is a personal belief. The muscle seem to work this way according to all literature, going back to the sayings of look at the people doing frequent exercise to a muscle... it always grows more. Look at *nuclei overload training* as a reference, pretty interesting.


Question is if you can sustain 4 times a week because of lifestyle, perhaps 2 or 3 is better because of other factors than ultimate muscle growth.


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Genetics



Twin roiders


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 9, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> Just down the sets, pick 7-9 strong moves and go every day you can.
> 
> If the workout is slimmed down, there is not issue going every day. It's just a different way of thinking about it.


Doing the same moves on the same muscles can result in joint injury. I couldn't work out for two months after injuring my tendon doing pull ups every day.


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> Should a hyperlink be here?



No but steves reeves back to eugene sandow, there is a lot of documentation on how they trained

Outlandish to modern era gymcels, but then you see the pictures of them and they are truly insane

They basically did fundamental moves and fbw, same every day. 

Looking at Sandow.. he did even "light" weights. He believed in flexing at the top of the move (ie mind muscle connection or intensity).

They didnt have machines so they werent up on that. But I think machines is an advancement actually.


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Doing the same moves on the same muscles can result in joint injury. I couldn't work out for two months after injuring my tendon doing pull ups every day.



I would argue joint injury is more related to heavy lifting. Like trying to press too much is going to be a driver of injury, more than if you do situps everyday would your abs get injured? You see my point.

I never got injured in my life with medium weights and controlled form, always with heavy weights and trying to focus on numbers.

But you should listen to your body as well, avoid pain.


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 9, 2022)

Aggressively water

Everyone on the planet knows that you have to be consistent and put the reps in. It’s a common saying for a reason. Only gigaretards who don’t know how to perform a google search are still doing brosplits


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> who cares when it’s all about the face


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 9, 2022)

PearlHandledDeck said:


> Aggressively water
> 
> Everyone on the planet knows that you have to be consistent and put the reps in. It’s a common saying for a reason. Only gigaretards who don’t know how to perform a google search are still doing brosplits


What is brosplit and whats ideal to do? I need to ascend bro


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 9, 2022)

Can i keep a lean face while bulking on 340g of carbs a day?? 2700 calories total


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 9, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> What is brosplit and whats ideal to do? I need to ascend bro


Bro split = hitting muscle groups once a week e.g. one day is chest one day is arms one day is shoulders etc. ideal is hitting each muscle group at least twice a week, PPL is the best and most straightforward way to do this if you’re new to the gym


----------



## Lorsss (May 9, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> Should a hyperlink be here?











Bodybuilders before the age of steroids


Armed with only barbells and food, these giants of the sport did it without anabolic steroids.




coach.nine.com.au





something like this


----------



## ezio6 (May 9, 2022)

If youre interested in frequencymaxxing in gymaxxing I recomend https://www.t-nation.com/training/the-best-damn-workout-plan-for-natural-lifters/,


----------



## germanlooks (May 9, 2022)

So what kind of workout plan do you recommend?

For example
day 1 upper body
day 2 lower body

And then repeat this split without any rest days?
And how much intensity/reps/weight you should aim for?


----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 9, 2022)

You dont need gym when you look like me


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> who cares when it’s all about the face



No face for your muscles


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> You dont need gym when you look like me


True


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Can i keep a lean face while bulking on 340g of carbs a day?? 2700 calories total



NEVER BULK

EVER

Eat just right for your need and grow slow


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> So what kind of workout plan do you recommend?
> 
> For example
> day 1 upper body
> ...



If beginner, anything will be good. This is for post noob gains in teens.


1

I recommend for naturals who have 2-3 years in the gym to try full body workouts 3-5 times a week.

Either every other day (3) or every day mon-fri (5).

7-9 favorite moves, 3-4 sets each, using about 8-12 reps or dropsetting depending on muscle/feel. I would use ”Medium weights that you seem to fail on, on the last rep of the last (number four) of very very strict reps with slow eccentric and fast concentrics.

If no fail occurs or you don’t get a pump - simply increase weight by one small measure. Or try different moves.
…

My current FBW is a mix of dropsets, supersets and isolation moves and machines, set to be very time efficient and cortisol saving. I leave a workout feeling good not beat down.

2

If not this. I would try a two day split, 4x week. That’s just training body twice in one week.

It is better try to get two workouts in one day to get the frequency up to to get the whole body done three times a week. 

Remember, the higher the frequency the less cardio you have to do.

3

The last option, push pull legs.. It’s okay, but you will really struggle ONLY to get a muscle group hit twice in a week. That’s not very challenging for the body if you sit still doing office job the rest of the time, and this is how most broskies train.


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 9, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> NEVER BULK
> 
> EVER
> 
> Eat just right for your need and grow slow


I did this and gained 1kg in 6 months


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

_By the way.. my splits never demand that you train weekends - unless you want to add a nice bonus workout. I personally think you should be able to use the work week for all your gains. It’s five days._

Theoretically yeah, you can train mon-sat with two day splits to get a 3x a week in. But to me it’s not a realistic or good strategy for year after year.


----------



## Yellowskies (May 9, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> I did this and gained 1kg in 6 months



I gain on average round 0.3 kg of muscle each year, and it’s great for a natural past noob gains.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 9, 2022)

secret sauce is not stopping and be in a consistent surpluse of calories


----------



## Dystopian (Jun 15, 2022)

you are a retarded, deluded, fuck


----------



## GymCelNeckPill (Jun 15, 2022)

Post pics! Btw stupid advice...


----------



## Cope>rope (Jun 15, 2022)

didn’t read 
Full body excersises to put down myostatin
nuclei overload 
Creatine 
Nutrition 
Sleep 
Consistency


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopian said:


> you are a retarded, deluded, fuck



So u think less frequency is better loool


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 16, 2022)

GymCelNeckPill said:


> Post pics! Btw stupid advice...



No naturals need high frequency

They dont get enough stimulus with the splits


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 16, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> So u think less frequency is better loool


frequency might be the key but your post did nothing to illustrate or prove why this is the case, you just gave some random anecdote about construction works, all the science points to 4 days a week being enough if you're natty and you do it w intensity and not some stupid bro split


----------



## Dystopian (Jun 16, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> So u think less frequency is better loool


keep doing high frequency and having some pump and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy bro i bet u plateau after your first year of gymcelling


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopian said:


> keep doing high frequency and having some pump and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy bro i bet u plateau after your first year of gymcelling



Keep doing bicep day and calf day with 6 rest days a week


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 16, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> frequency might be the key but your post did nothing to illustrate or prove why this is the case, you just gave some random anecdote about construction works, all the science points to 4 days a week being enough if you're natty and you do it w intensity and not some stupid bro split



I read enough ”science” on gymcelling to know it’s there’s no real truth except some very basic understanding of it. 

The studies are shit and don’t factor in everything. They are a glimpse of reality.

They have found that two times is better than 1. And they found that 3 times is better than two, but with a smaller improvement. 

They havent done proper studies comparing 1-2-3-4-5-6-7 times a week.. 

Thats why anecdotal and philosophy is just as interesting, especially if you do something new like nucleus ol or fbw 5-7 times a week


----------



## Gandy (Jun 16, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> I read enough ”science” on gymcelling to know it’s there’s no real truth except some very basic understanding of it.
> 
> The studies are shit and don’t factor in everything. They are a glimpse of reality.
> 
> ...


I have worked out up to 6 days a week and never noticed negative effects.

The only time I get very harsh delayed onset muscle soreness if I try to increase my set weights too much too rapidly. That pain solves itself in 1-2 days.

I do not believe you need 2 days of rest after a workout or even 1 day unless your body feels super sore. If it doesn't, just hit the gym again.

Usually, I have a rest day on Sunday. Then possibly another one on Wednesday. Full body workouts or isolation workouts rest of the time.
Low reps, high weights.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks for the post OP. I always lifted naturally and have discovered long ago that indeed frequency is the key, hence I follow an upper/lower routine, that way I can train each muscle multiple times a week. If you are a newbie, you should always go for full body routines 3x a week or every other day. Brosplits were made for enhanced guys.

The second secret of natty gymmaxxing is an animal based, carnivore or otherwise low carb diet. Bulking is a meme as a natural, you will only get fat with too much carbs (which you naturally can't use properly).

The final secret is recovery, if you rely on your balls to produce hormones, always getting good quantity and quality sleep is non negotiable.


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 16, 2022)

Gandy said:


> I have worked out up to 6 days a week and never noticed negative effects.
> 
> The only time I get very harsh delayed onset muscle soreness if I try to increase my set weights too much too rapidly. That pain solves itself in 1-2 days.
> 
> ...



Jury still out on reps/weights tbh.

Do you experience better gains with low reps/high weights on FBW? I usually go for max pump. 4 sets of ten strict reps usually gives the most pump, more takes too much time


And yeah, I hate the rest meme so much.. I recover very fast and have no doms or anything. I even rest only 5-10 seconds between sets, it does not slow me down one bit

The only thing that is fucking me up is sloppy form and too high weights that always leads to some injury… 

And I admit that heavy deadlifts/squats are things that really do require some rest before doing again too soon.


----------



## cracka (Jun 25, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> It's not supps, not special diets to be honest. No "nutrient timing" or windows. You just need a basic amount of everything and then there is individual preferences, it's not rocket science as people will have you believe.
> 
> Not particular moves, exercise selection or lifting gear. or rep ranges even. Same here, to train your body is not very complicated.
> 
> ...


holy shit you fucking faggot frequency kills gains. it's all about intensity + rest. I'm sure you'd call mike mentzer a bitch for 1-2 workouts per week at prime Mr.Universe shape.


Plateu isn't normal, plateu is overtraining - weight definitely matters when training\
steroids fucking work you stupid nigger


----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 28, 2022)

cracka said:


> holy shit you fucking faggot frequency kills gains. it's all about intensity + rest. I'm sure you'd call mike mentzer a bitch for 1-2 workouts per week at prime Mr.Universe shape.
> 
> 
> Plateu isn't normal, plateu is overtraining - weight definitely matters when training\
> steroids fucking work you stupid nigger



Mentzer did drugs

I am natural and I see gains with high frequency

Rest is not laying on your fucking couch for 3 days


----------



## mrswag44 (Jul 1, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> who cares when it’s all about the face


gym helps your face since it makes you leaner cause of more muscle to help burn the fat


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 1, 2022)

To be quite honest with you the guys who are looking for any advantage in supps are either retarded or they just want to jump on gear but are pussies. 

Literally, testosterone is cheaper than all of this marketed supps and works.You can build a realy good physique off testosterone alone.


----------



## FootLongDong (Jul 1, 2022)

This thread is one of the most retarded I’ve seen 

I guess OP has never been in a overtraing state 
Other people telling 5 times a week fullbody workout as a beginner 
Or brosplit as a beginner 

You guys should smell glue less often


----------



## tehVigilante (Jul 1, 2022)

Also daily reminder that after 1/2 years of natty gymceling you're better off just maintaining as the progress will be too slow.


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 1, 2022)

If you train with good effort and eat enough animal protein you will reach a natty "limit" within a couple of years regardless of how you train. Been there done that, tried low volume/frequency, high volume/frequency, full body HIT, PPL, 6 day brosplits. Makes no real difference. Pick whatever motivates you the best and allows you to apply the most effort to your workouts. If you are the type of person who LOVES the gym and can't wait to lift then do a 6 day brosplit. If you want bang for buck results for the minimum investment then do HIT. If you only care about club muscles then train like Rich Piana. Stop thinking there is some holy grail to look like X youtuber or influencer, it doesn't work like that. Your natty results will look more or less the same regardless of which path you take, you just have to be able to stick to the journey with consistency.


----------



## freshpeppermint (Jul 1, 2022)

Would working out neck every day be a good idea? What do you think is the sweet spot for working out something like the neck??


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 1, 2022)

freshpeppermint said:


> Would working out neck every day be a good idea? What do you think is the sweet spot for working out something like the neck??



I think neck responds to frequency and high reps.. not weights

I would do neck 4-5 times a week with high reps.


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 1, 2022)

FootLongDong said:


> This thread is one of the most retarded I’ve seen
> 
> I guess OP has never been in a overtraing state
> Other people telling 5 times a week fullbody workout as a beginner
> ...



Overtrained state., omg what a pussy what is this soy place

The idea with fbw 5 times/week is to take about the same weekly volume as any split but spread it out

It’s just 8 exercises per time, nothing crazy.


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 1, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> If you train with good effort and eat enough animal protein you will reach a natty "limit" within a couple of years regardless of how you train. Been there done that, tried low volume/frequency, high volume/frequency, full body HIT, PPL, 6 day brosplits. Makes no real difference. Pick whatever motivates you the best and allows you to apply the most effort to your workouts. If you are the type of person who LOVES the gym and can't wait to lift then do a 6 day brosplit. If you want bang for buck results for the minimum investment then do HIT. If you only care about club muscles then train like Rich Piana. Stop thinking there is some holy grail to look like X youtuber or influencer, it doesn't work like that. Your natty results will look more or less the same regardless of which path you take, you just have to be able to stick to the journey with consistency.



This is true, there’s no doubt natties are not going to look like roiders and that natural gymcelling is a sisofys journey.

You can gain like 0.3 kg each year, that’s what I do.

And yea, pick whatever split works. But there are retarded bro-ideas out there about not training to often. i just need to shatter this myth because it’s bullshit.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 1, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So you recommend full body 5 times a week?
> Wouldn't your CNS be fried though
> 
> I was thinking a upper lower upper lower 4x a week?


Ive experimented with a lot of diff routines over my gymcelling career and to me I think PPL 6 times a week mogs

Joe Delaney said similar thing and hes one of few fitness youtubers I believe is 100% natty


----------

